
Hilary Mantel, Art of Fiction No. 226 - lermontov
https://theparisreview.org/interviews/6360/hilary-mantel-art-of-fiction-no-226-hilary-mantel
======
folli
Stop bothering her with interviews, I'm waiting for the third installment of
the Cromwell trilogy.

